# trolling motor BATTERY recommendations



## Walter Redeye (Mar 10, 2009)

I run a minn-kota terrova 80# 24-volt motor and one of my Interstate batteries has gone bad after having them for only 30 months(right after the pro rata warranty expired). I want a good set of batteries to replace these, so I'm not replacing them every couple seasons. So I'd like to know what some of you guys are running and what you like, why and how much? 

Thanks!


----------



## high brass (Dec 28, 2010)

In my opinion, the big yellow Everlast batteries from wal mart are some of the best. Unfortunately I think they only have an 18 month warranty.The dura lasts from auto zone are decent,and the last time I checked their warranty was much better. Good luck.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

high brass said:


> In my opinion, the big yellow Everlast batteries from wal mart are some of the best. Unfortunately I think they only have an 18 month warranty.The dura lasts from auto zone are decent,and the last time I checked their warranty was much better. Good luck.


Thats what I got. Going on the fourth year right now.


----------



## joecc (Jan 31, 2007)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Thats what I got. Going on the fourth year right now.


I've used about every battery made. The Walmart batteres have been the longest lasting I've had. The batteries I have now are from 2006 and 2007 and still going strong. If they go bad during the warranty period, they just give you a new battery.


----------



## slivoskisp (Sep 2, 2005)

Always AC-Delco...I believe they are M-27 (Maybe 24). I run 24 volt Minn-Kota hard every spring. First two lasted 9 years, although I have an on-board charger and I always plug her in when I get off the water. Working on my second pair since 2008. When I retired the other two they were not completly gone, just felt they were getting weak.


----------



## marty59 (Jul 17, 2007)

Bought a set of batteries from Costco for my Terrova. Their marine batteries had the highest amp-hr rating for the $$. Only have had them a year so, no long term data but they are working good this year .... just need the fish to cooperate.

prorated warranty = months 12-30

m


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

If you have the room in your boat, 4X6V golf cart batteries in series will get you way more amp hours and years of service for less money than the best 12V batteries you can get for less cost. 

But space may be a problem for a 24V motor, having to find room for 4 of 'em.

I've put my 2x6V batteries through 3 years of heavy use, and they're still going strong and can troll full throttle for hours. Plan to replace the dying 12V for my other electric (my boat has 2) with another 2x6V rig if the weight doesn't cause the boat to ride too low (will check that with a dead battery I have on hand).


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

Started running Optima 31"s last season for my Mnkta 70PD bowmount; excellent batteries, should last 10 seasons. Completely sealed, just recharge upon returning home, and keep a battery maintainer on them (like any deep cycle) during the off-season. Haven't run them down yet in a full day's fishing on the DR ! You can get a pretty good deal on them on line, usually shipping included; about $250 each
Jay


----------



## Jefferson (Sep 3, 2008)

marty59 said:


> Bought a set of batteries from Costco for my Terrova. Their marine batteries had the highest amp-hr rating for the $$. Only have had them a year so, no long term data but they are working good this year .... just need the fish to cooperate.
> 
> prorated warranty = months 12-30
> 
> m


 
I also have a set of batteries from Costco. Good value, high amp-hr rating. Never have a problem with 'em. Love them. I run 2 of them in series on my 24-volt Minn Kota.

BTW, if you look carefully at the printed materials that are on Optima batteries, you will notice that even the ones for marine clearly say (in the fine print) that they are NOT for deep-cycle use. Yikes! :SHOCKED:


----------



## Willie Tippit (Mar 4, 2007)

Inter state battery's have never been good to me..I have one now i didn't know what battery they put in the truck along with a new alt..,starting slower lately I checked it out and yep interstate don't like them never have ... costco has a good battery for reasonable price too


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

I have the Everlast that I bought in '07. They are used HARD because I use my electric to troll as the autopilot and remote steering. They get drained every day. However, more important than the actual battery is how you charge them. You want to get charge in them as soon as possible. My system is set up so as soon as the big engine starts and gets the starting battery voltage up, it starts charging the trolling batteries. Once on the trailer, I hook up a connection that then charges the batteries off the truck as I'm driving home. Once in the garage, I clamp the auto charger to the posts on my charging box and it tops them off overnight. I have 4 batteries on board. the '07's are the newest. All 4 test strong on a load testor. You, also, want to keep track of the water levels. Make sure they don't get low. Poor maintenance is the culprit in most early battery deaths.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Jefferson said:


> I also have a set of batteries from Costco. Good value, high amp-hr rating. Never have a problem with 'em. Love them. I run 2 of them in series on my 24-volt Minn Kota.
> 
> BTW, if you look carefully at the printed materials that are on Optima batteries, you will notice that even the ones for marine clearly say (in the fine print) that they are NOT for deep-cycle use. Yikes! :SHOCKED:


This was brought up somewhere last year, and a rep for Optima came on and explained it. They can be used for deep cycle. I have a D34M that I used for a starter/trolling motor on my 14'. It is now the starting battery for my 85 HP motor, and it is 10 yrs old.

Directly from the Optima website:
BlueTop: The BlueTop starting battery (dark gray case) is to be used when a dedicated starting battery is required and it should never be used for cycling duty. The dual purpose BlueTop (light gray case) can be used for both starting and deep cycling; it is a true deep cycle battery with extremely high cranking power. 

Trolling motors, marine applications with heavy electrical accessories and RVs should use a dual purpose BlueTop (which is both a starting and deep cycle battery) 
Use a BlueTop starting battery for marine applications and RVs when the battery&#8217;s only function is engine starting


----------



## Walter Redeye (Mar 10, 2009)

brdhntr said:


> I have the Everlast that I bought in '07. They are used HARD because I use my electric to troll as the autopilot and remote steering. They get drained every day. However, more important than the actual battery is how you charge them. You want to get charge in them as soon as possible. My system is set up so as soon as the big engine starts and gets the starting battery voltage up, it starts charging the trolling batteries. Once on the trailer, I hook up a connection that then charges the batteries off the truck as I'm driving home. Once in the garage, I clamp the auto charger to the posts on my charging box and it tops them off overnight. I have 4 batteries on board. the '07's are the newest. All 4 test strong on a load testor. You, also, want to keep track of the water levels. Make sure they don't get low. Poor maintenance is the culprit in most early battery deaths.


These batteries have been well taken care of. They come out of the boat in the winter and into the basement on a shelf and recieve a trickle charge a couple times a winter. They are put on a charge, using the onboard charging system as soon as I return from fishing. So poor maintenace had nothing to do w/ it in this case.


----------



## jgino157 (Sep 5, 2007)

I will never buy another Interstate Battery..........ever...........ever :rant:

On another note.............whats the best way to charge them.?? I have a 2/6/10 amp charger. I thought I read somehwere that the manufactures say 10amp charge, but I've heard many people say to slow charge em.


----------



## WalleyeMaster (Jul 20, 2010)

Bottomline......does not matter what battery you have, how much or little you pay for it, weather its yellow or black....if you don't have a quality charger.... you can forget about battery life.


----------



## farmergunner (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree with walleyemaster. I've tried them all in my various boats. And if you keep a battery tender on them during the off season all the deep cycles will last for 5 or more seasons as soon as you let them sit in the boat over a cold winter they start to go to crap. Even the bluetop optimas. I had a pair that were only two years old go dead because the charger got unplugged and they sat.


----------



## offshoretroller (Jan 10, 2011)

Dont buy the deep cell batteries from autozone. Sure they are great the first time out( i can troll alll day) , the 3rd or 4th time i was getting 1.5 hrs out of each. Thought i just had a bad batt...not so . I went thru this scenario 5 times in the 1st year.


----------



## FISHON_JOHN (Jan 26, 2009)

I use the Cabelas AGM group 27 batteries in my boat (17.5 ft Alumacraft) and have had real good luck with them. Boat boat in April 2007, still running the same set of batteries. We fished Detroit last Thursday and Friday on one charge and still had between 1/4 and 1/2 charge left. They are a little pricy but they are supposed to last hundreds of charges. Fish On


Walter Redeye said:


> I run a minn-kota terrova 80# 24-volt motor and one of my Interstate batteries has gone bad after having them for only 30 months(right after the pro rata warranty expired). I want a good set of batteries to replace these, so I'm not replacing them every couple seasons. So I'd like to know what some of you guys are running and what you like, why and how much?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have yellow wal mart going on 5th or 6th year needs replaced but been great battery for four years and worked the other two and I have a 1 and half amp charger I think that I use for it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

I have three of the WM batteries in my boat.....they work great. One is from 07 which I had tested before I put it in this year; its still going strong.

They are manufactured by Johnson Controlls I believe, or at least thats what one of mine said on it.


----------

